

Tell HN: Idea: Flashcrowds as a service - petervandijck

Go to a site, enter a location and a time, how many people you want in your flashcrowd, and what they should do, and how much you pay them. SMS's are sent out to participants. Flashcrowd happens. Payments get made. Perfect for evil marketers.
======
marknutter
Ha, this is actually a very awesome idea. I wonder what the pricing would need
to be, although I can see people doing it for relatively cheap rates if the
tasks were somewhat fun (like a band's gig or something).

~~~
petervandijck
Feel free to steal :) In big metros, it might take off. Like, your club isn't
doing well, flashcrowd a big line outside ;)

